# Center caps off of bottlecaps



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

A very novice question... but how do you get the center caps off of the E30 bottlecap wheels?

A moderate twist isn't getting them off, and I want to know if that's the right way before I go at them.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> A very novice question... but how do you get the center caps off of the E30 bottlecap wheels?
> 
> A moderate twist isn't getting them off, and I want to know if that's the right way before I go at them.


I think it's twist and pull. They have little metal tabs that hook under the wheel, just a bit. Maybe squeeze a little bit. IF you haven't taken them off before and the wheels are old, you might spray some sort of crud softener in the gap (like WD40).


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Yeah, they were rust-frozen to the hub. I'll give WD40 a shot. Thanks!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

stick a flathead scredriver in the gap and pry them open :dunno:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> stick a flathead scredriver in the gap and pry them open :dunno:


If that doesn't work, large axe.


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

*How is your aim?*



The Roadstergal said:


> A very novice question... but how do you get the center caps off of the E30 bottlecap wheels?
> 
> A moderate twist isn't getting them off, and I want to know if that's the right way before I go at them.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Nah. This is better.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

10 paces and remove?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Where's ff ? 

We need better power tools


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

My old e30 bottlecaps had a screw and bar on the back of the hub/center cap. I believe you have to take it off from the inside of the wheel.

Don't use teh screwdriver, sawzall, _or_ the axe (well maybe the axe)...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

WD-40 and a little levering with a screwdriver. Thanks, guys!


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> WD-40 and a little levering with a screwdriver. Thanks, guys!


Really? I was trying to remember back 10 yrs ago, but I'm almost popsitive mine had a piece of flat bar stock, with a hole drilled in it for a screw that attached it to the back of the cap.

R'gal, Question: Does the back of the cap have a threaded hole in it?


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

The sawzall gives me a magical sense of calm and peace after I use it.
All those bad cubicle memories are magically wiped clean as I proceed to majorly f*ck something up with it.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

None of the ones I had looked like they had one... I didn't look for one, though, and I sold the wheels last night.


----------

